# Awsome Poppers for Gulf of Mexico Tuna!!!



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

Big shout out to Kilsong and Jig N Pop!! His Heru Cubera Poppers are an excellent lure for catching big Yellow Fin Tuna in the Gulf of Mexico. I've personally tested and fished the lures myself. Here is my video review of the lures, including how much they cost....VERY CHEAP compared to some of the other poppers out there!!! Enjoy, and please if you enjoy all of the content do not hesitate to join SaltyHeads and post up your own pictures and video from your fishing trips!!

Thanks guys!

http://www.saltyheads.com/video/review-of-heru-poppers


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Those are some really good prices. Santa may have to stop by Kil's and pick up a few....


----------



## IgotSNAGGED (Aug 20, 2010)

Roger said:


> Those are some really good prices. Santa may have to stop by Kil's and pick up a few....


Oh yeah! 
Maybe I should have bought enough to last me a couple of years before making this video. I bet he's sold out within a couple of weeks...LOL


----------

